# Newbie with van conversion



## Mark D (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys. I've just joined the forum so would like to say hello. I've just finished a conversion on my Renault master. The main purpose was to use it to sleep in when I'm racing my car but I'm impressed with what I've achieved and now want to use it for more, hence finding this forum. I'm going to take some time and have a good read of the previous posts over the next few days so may have a few questions etc in a wee while. 

Mark D


----------



## Firefox (Apr 18, 2011)

Post some pics if poss, it would be cool to see it! I've also done a conversion on the Master (A Movano actually, but it's exactly the same van).


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 18, 2011)

welcome mark,enjoy the freedom the van give's you
p.s. shouldn't it be north yorkshire ?? not north east you don't want to be with that lot surly


----------



## maingate (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

Take no notice of Old Arthur, he's from Doncaster you know. 'North East' sounds upmarket so stick with that.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 18, 2011)

:banana::banana::lol-049::blah:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 18, 2011)

*welcome*

hi mark d 

welcome to the site, full of usefull info and good advice, enjoy your van.

tranivanman


----------



## Mark D (Apr 18, 2011)

As it was designed for racing I've kept it simple. Across the rear I've made a bed frame 30" high wide enough for a double matress. This is all boxed in and carpet lined from the front. Underneath this accessed from the rear is tool space. The partition below the bed is removable so that access is Also available from the front. This will allow an airbed lengthways below the fixed bed. The stove is going to be drop down mounted on the rear doors as I don't want bacon smells inside the van and we always use a gazebo over the rear. I've also room in the tool area for the porta loo which can be moved as and when required. It really is simple but seems to have opened loads of possibilitys and I already want to build something bigger. Power is by 12v leisure battery on a split charge circuit but it's only powering 2 strip lights, a tv and a playstation which has been converted to 12v


----------



## Mark D (Apr 18, 2011)

maingate said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Take no notice of Old Arthur, he's from Doncaster you know. 'North East' sounds upmarket so stick with that.


 
Whilst I am a Yorkshire man born and breed, guisbourough is actually in Cleveland, Redcar and Cleveland, tees valley who knows, so easier to say north east


----------



## Mark D (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Mark D - welcome to wildcampers the site with all the knowledge thats needed to help you. I wish I could get my van that shinny she looks brilliant.


----------



## Mark D (Apr 19, 2011)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Mark D - welcome to wildcampers the site with all the knowledge thats needed to help you. I wish I could get my van that shinny she looks brilliant.


 
I used some stuff called mirror image, it's made by autosmart and only usually available to the trade but I got a litre off good old fleabay. I believe it has a slight cutting compound in it so restores weathered paintwork but unlike t cut it does not contain silicon


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Apr 19, 2011)

hi mark d

like your set up, similar to mine, bed in the rear, i,ve got mycooker mounted down the side iin the front half opposite the sliding door.
all my stuff comes out in about 1/2hour as i use my van for other things, i can put my two dog kennels in and a row of three seats or i can have it as just an empty van for collecting stuff for my charity work.

well done and enjoy

tranivanman


----------



## Mark D (Apr 22, 2011)

I tried the van out last week and had a really good nights sleep. Parked in a motorway serv Stn for an hour or so next to a MH and the owners gave me the thumbs up as they left which made me smile a little.


----------

